
(Getting started with) OCaml for the impatient - adambard
https://adambard.com/blog/getting-started-with-ocaml/
======
chillee
Developer of VsCodeVim here: First off, very useful article. Several of my
friends have had trouble setting up ocaml, and this is a good primer.

Also appreciate the comment on VsCodeVim :) Just wanted to note that although
we do use neovim for some things (namely Ex commands), full neovim integration
is still quite a bit away. This is the PR to track for that work.
[https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim/pull/1897](https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim/pull/1897)

